# General > General Guns & Ammo >  NEF/H&R Shotguns/Rifles

## aflineman

Anyone else here have one (or more) of these single shot rifles/shotguns? I have always had a soft spot for them, and my little Survivor 12ga has got me more grouse and quail than anything else I have ever carried. One of those firearms that I always seem to have luck with. I have a few other NEF/H&R firearms also. For me they are just good value for the money. I have other firearms that I carry/shoot, but I think I will always have a couple of these in the stable.

----------


## Camp10

My first gun was a topper 88 in 20 Gauge.  I still have it and still lug it around several days each season.  I agree with you, they are such a great value and a good shooter for the money.  I own a few handy rifles now, a 45/70, .357mag, .223, and a huntsman 50 cal.  I also have it in a 12 gauge.

----------


## hunter63

I'm a big fan of the handi's as well.
When I found out that I could get additional barrels for mine, I sorta went nuts.

http://www.hr1871.com/Support/accessoryProgram.asp
This is my favorite, .270 Handi. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Picked up a few barrels also.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

I have had many, started buying them when they were $79.00 each, and the last one cost me $109.00 it is a 3 1/2" 12 Gouge which is a delightful walkabout arm for Grizzly/Brown Bear country. I think I have a .223 Rem. and a 20 Gouge in the survivor configuration. They truly are a great value.

----------


## Camp10

Hunter63, that is one great looking cabinet!

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter63, that is one great looking cabinet!


Thanks, I got it from an old guy that makes stuff out of weathered ceder barn/fence wood, while I was down in Louisiana.

I first was drawn to it as it was wide enough to hold my barrels, but it had a bigger (taller drawer) on the bottom, and the inside was too short.

The guy didn't own any guns, but wanted different stuff to sell in his little shop, so made a couple of these.
He asked me what I would have changed, so he would know what other wanted.
We went over design changes for his next batch.

That said, he changed this one for me, over night, cut the drawer in half, made the inside deeper, (wasn't tall enough for long guns)
I bought it for $100 bucks. 
Then cost me $140 bucks to rent a U-haul trailer to haul it home.
Sadly he passed.

Saw similar one in Cabelas catalog for over $1000 bucks.
Works good for the "shooting system."

----------


## glockcop

Very affordable, very accurate, very reliable, very compact, very versitile. What more could you want in a hunting gun besides that rarely needed second shot  :Smile: . I've got one in 12g and one in .410. Regretably none in rifle configuration. Might have to fix that problem with a couple new barrels. I have a stainless/synthetic Rossi (same exact type of gun) with a .410 barrel and a .22 LR barrel put away for my son when he gets older. My father in law has one in .223 (of all calibers) he hunts deer with. Gets his venison every year and never lost one. He's never needed a second shot. I personally would want something a little bigger for deer but who can argue with success. Great little guns overall. I did forget to mention that the 12g kicks the living sh*t out of you, but hey, they are so light and easy to carry in the squirell woods. Me likey alot! Yall be safe.

----------


## Rick

That is a very nice cabinet. 

Some day someone is gonna walk in and look at that and say, "What the?....he only has half guns."

----------


## hunter63

GC, Keep in mind that the rifle barrels can't be put on a shotgun.
But you can get other shot gun barrels, most any gauge except 10ga.(different action)

To take advantage of the barrel program, you need to start with a SB2 action later model Handi rifle.
Serial numbers need to start with a "N" or "S", This will tell them what year it is.
Barrels have to be ordered from the factory, you need send in the action, so it can be fitted and proofed. 
It will also have the same serial number when you get it back.

----------


## glockcop

> GC, Keep in mind that the rifle barrels can't be put on a shotgun.
> But you can get other shot gun barrels, most any gauge except 10ga.(different action)
> 
> To take advantage of the barrel program, you need to start with a SB2 action later model Handi rifle.
> Serial numbers need to start with a "N" or "S", This will tell them what year it is.
> Barrels have to be ordered from the factory, you need send in the action, so it can be fitted and proofed. 
> It will also have the same serial number when you get it back.


Thanks for the heads up, Brother.

----------


## hunter63

BTW, the .410 add-on barrel is a .410/.45LC either or barrel.

If you start with a Handi high comb stock, you will need the shotgun style stock to get down on the sights on a shot gun or open sights on a rifle barrel.
Think is was about $35 bucks in 2003.

One more thing, these little things are VERY addicting.......2 Handi's,(10 barrels) 12 ga slug gun, 10ga, just because.....and lusting after another Handi in .204 Ruger.

Missed out on the .35 Whelen barrel, they discontinued them right about the time I ordered my barrels.

----------


## Ted

> GC, Keep in mind that the rifle barrels can't be put on a shotgun.
> But you can get other shot gun barrels, most any gauge except 10ga.(different action)
> 
> To take advantage of the barrel program, you need to start with a SB2 action later model Handi rifle.
> Serial numbers need to start with a "N" or "S", This will tell them what year it is.
> Barrels have to be ordered from the factory, you need send in the action, so it can be fitted and proofed. 
> It will also have the same serial number when you get it back.


 Took the thought right out of my head!  Thanks for the info!  Very nice setup you got there!  Very, very, nice indeed!

----------


## hunter63

Ted, I was thinking the same thing till did some research, the a quick call to customer service sorta spelled it out, that the rifle barrels weren't happening.
Had a 12 ga slug gun and thought I was in........ Well, not so much.

They were doing muzzle-loading barrels on shot gun frams, but like I said, a call will let you know what's what.

I started with a .243 Handi, only one I could find with the correct prefex on the serial number, then ordered a .270 what was I really wanted to start with.

At the time rifle barrels were $55 bucks each, shot gun barrels were $35 bucks, and the most expensive was the muzzle-loader, at $95 bucks, but it had its own forearm and ram rod.

So I thought, what the heck, so then came a 45/70, because I couldn't justify $1500 up for a Springfield and the .50 cal in-line muzzle-loader.

Added .410/.45 LC, 28 ga (never shot one), 20 ga, 20 rifled bull barrel, 16 ga (didn't want to break up the set) and a 12 ga w/turkey choke and a steel shot choke.

Whole works rifle, stock, barrels about $700 bucks for ten guns (or as Rick said, 1/2 guns).

Cool part, is you can get some of those odd ball cal barrels that you always wanted to try, but didn't want to shell out $500 each.

I modified a black rifle case with velcro so I could pack two barrels at a time. (pic above)

Got some strange looks at the range, when you bang away with one caliber, the take off the forearm off, switch to another barrel and go back to it.
Last two deer, 2 shots, one shot each w/the .270.

----------


## Ted

Man, that is such a great deal! I'd take 'em all to the range too!  Hell I get strange looks everywhere I go anyway!....LOL  Not to mention every time I open my mouth!...LOL
 Thanks again for all the info!

----------


## Swamprat1958

Hunter63 that set up looks great.  I have an H&R Ultra-Rifle in 30.06 and bought a youth model .243 for my son.  Would you happen to know if I can get a .45-70 barrel for the Ultra-Rifle?

----------


## hunter63

SR, number for 45/70 barrel is 457 and the Buffalo Classic/Target is w45, (Longer)
Not listed specifically for the Ultra Rifle, but a phone call will confirm either way.

http://www.hr1871.com/Support/accessoryProgram.asp

I'm thinking that it will, only because I had called on a Ultra Rifle .204 Ruger barrel, was told that it would fit on the SB2 action, but they were out of stock (on engineering hold, barrel twist issues).
What your wanting to do is the other way around.
Is your action SS or blued?

----------


## Swamprat1958

It is blued.  It looks like the one below.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

SR, give them a call @ 1-866-776-9292 and have the rifle close enough to read them off the serial number, (won't tell you anything with out it)

Don't for get the hammer spur (looks like you have it scoped, so you already have one) and if you want the scope, add a mount.
My barrel came with iron sights, but is drilled for their mount.

----------


## Swamprat1958

Thanks Hunter63 I will give them a call.  Louisiana is allowing single shot .45-70s during the primitive weapon season and I have been thinking about adding getting one.

----------


## hunter63

> Thanks Hunter63 I will give them a call.  Louisiana is allowing single shot .45-70s during the primitive weapon season and I have been thinking about adding getting one.


Yeah, I know, SIL was telling me, so I brouhgt mine along last fall, but just used the .270 Handi for their gun season.
Got a 6 pointer opening day.

----------


## hunter63

FYI, these boys have a section for NEF/H&R guns and take their stuff serious.
http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/index.php

----------


## aflineman

> FYI, these boys have a section for NEF/H&R guns and take their stuff serious.
> http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/index.php


Quicktoo there has a collection (and knowledge on it) that is impressive. One of the most impressive things (to me) is how much money he DIDN'T spend on everything.

I just picked up a .357mag barrel for mine. Pretty nice when you can trade unused car stuff for firearms stuff.  :Smile: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Huntress

*My HR came with 3 different barrels a 22, 243, and a 20 gauge single shot with a soft carry case. Make a perfect bug-out gun!! *

----------


## hunter63

> *My HR came with 3 different barrels a 22, 243, and a 20 gauge single shot with a soft carry case. Make a perfect bug-out gun!! *


This would indeed be a very good, all round system.

Intresting, that a .22 was included.
Is that a .22 LR? or some sort of center fire? .22 Hornet maybe? .22-250?, .223?

The are several different actions of NEF/H&R, the SB2 being the most versatile.
Unfortunately, to the best of my knowlage, a rim fire barrel won't fit on a shotgun or Handi rifle as the firing pin is off set.

Quote from their catalog:
<Sportster Rifle

Sportster frames can only be fitted with the Sportster barrels listed below. H&R 1871, LLC will only fit these barrels to Sportster frames manufactured by H&R 1871, LLC, with the New England Firearms® brand name. (These barrels will not fit Pardner® shotgun or Handi-Rifle frames due to the location of the firing pin.) >end quote


Are you sure it isn't a Rossi?, They did have a combo like this, a I sorta lamented that H&R didn't.

They get away with the .22lr by boring the breach off center a bit so the center fire firing pin will hit the rim.
I checked into Rossi and they don't have a accessory barrel program, the last time I checked, so I'm sticking with my Handi's.

----------


## aflineman

> This would indeed be a very good, all round system.
> 
> Intresting, that a .22 was included.
> Is that a .22 LR? or some sort of center fire? .22 Hornet maybe? .22-250?, .223?
> 
> The are several different actions of NEF/H&R, the SB2 being the most versatile.
> Unfortunately, to the best of my knowlage, a rim fire barrel won't fit on a shotgun or Handi rifle as the firing pin is off set.
> 
> Quote from their catalog:
> ...


These kits are called a Versa Pack, and were made by NEF/H&R. IIRC they are on an SB2 frame. The .22 barrel has an offset bore to allow for the firing-pin to strike the rim of the .22 rimfire (Same as the Rossi). The bore is actually at and angle through the barrel. Offset at the breachface, concentric at the end. Really looks strange, but works well. The .22 longrifle barrel will be marked Versa-Pack to differentiate it from the Sportster barrels. The Shotgun barrel will normally be a Pardner barrel. And the Rifle barrel will normally be marked Handi-rifle.

----------


## hunter63

aflineman, I thank you for the info, I haven't seen one of these, and everything I've read, so far tells me that's there was no such thing.
My apologies to huntress, that set up would be a find.

I learned something today, thanks again.

This it on the right?:
http://www.nefguns.com/category/1793...ombo_Guns.aspx

Found out after looking at this it's a .243 and 20 ga Combo, not it. 
There is something called a Versa Pack and the 3-barrel combos they made a few years ago.

----------


## Tripwire

I have a 45-70 Handi 

It shoots 400, 500, 565, and 600 gr bullets.

There is not anything it wont knock down. 

With open sights I can destroy a coffee can fill of meat or gel at 200 yards.

Be advised not all Handis are equal, there are two frames SB1 and SB2.

----------


## hunter63

> I have a 45-70 Handi 
> 
> It shoots 400, 500, 565, and 600 gr bullets.
> 
> There is not anything it wont knock down. 
> 
> With open sights I can destroy a coffee can fill of meat or gel at 200 yards.
> 
> Be advised not all Handis are equal, there are two frames SB1 and SB2.






> GC, Keep in mind that the rifle barrels can't be put on a shotgun.
> But you can get other shot gun barrels, most any gauge except 10ga.(different action)
> 
> To take advantage of the barrel program, you need to start with a SB2 action later model Handi rifle.
> Serial numbers need to start with a "N" or "S", This will tell them what year it is.
> Barrels have to be ordered from the factory, you need send in the action, so it can be fitted and proofed. 
> It will also have the same serial number when you get it back.


Yeah, I know.

----------


## hunter63

> I have a 45-70 Handi 
> It shoots 400, 500, 565, and 600 gr bullets.
> With open sights I can destroy a coffee can fill of meat or gel at 200 yards....


One of my add-on barrels is a 45/70, but I generally just use a can opener.....of course you have to "get up close...."

----------


## cyc79

In the '70's I had a H&R ''Shikari'' .45/70 & had no complaints.Nice rifle & lots of fun.I still don't know why I sold it. :Sad:

----------


## Tripwire

> ..of course you have to "get up close...."


WatchyoutalkinaboutWillis?

I can freehand stand and hit a pie plate at 200 yards.

Which is more than the Mrs's SKS or my 30-30 levers can do

----------


## hunter63

> WatchyoutalkinaboutWillis?
> 
> I can freehand stand and hit a pie plate at 200 yards.
> 
> Which is more than the Mrs's SKS or my 30-30 levers can do


I meant when using a can opener.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> One of my add-on barrels is a 45/70, but I generally just use a can opener.....of course you have to "get up close...."


 Now, that there is funny! :clap:

----------


## hunter63

> Now, that there is funny!


Thanks, for a while there I thought I had hit a "Zoomer"......you know over the head of....never mind.....if you have to explain it.

Anyway I generally don't shoot at can of meat.
The meat I shoot at is usually moving, if you get my drift.

----------


## SARKY

I guess I kinda have a higher end version with my TCR. I wish they still made this. It is both good looking and shoots good.

----------


## hunter63

> I guess I kinda have a higher end version with my TCR. I wish they still made this. It is both good looking and shoots good.


I agree, was lusting after one of those for a long time. TC is a good company, several of my muzzleloaders are TC's

So, I opted for the H&R and haven't been disappointed

----------

